# Using a smoker box in my electric smoker



## doug123 (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought a smoker box to use in my smoker, but then couldn't because there really wasn't any room without laying the heavy cast iron box directly on the element. I didn't want to do that.

I bought one of those jalapeno popper grill holders at Wal-Mart for 5 bucks because it looked like the perfect piece of steel to turn upside down, lay over top of the element, then place the smoker box on top.

Works great.

Just thought I would post if anyone else was having a similar problem.

I was wrapping the wood in foil before using the box. I like using the box better.

Now I need to buy another popper holder so I can use it for what it was intended for  :D


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 13, 2006)

yo doug123,
i use a metal pie pan or aluminum loaf pan.
i set it directly on element.


----------



## piggyribs (Jul 26, 2006)

I had the same weight problem with my box, so I used two layers of foil wrapped into a tray shape for my chips. It works great, but the pan idea sounds like less hassle.
Thanks, Larry


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the idea, I am planning on cooking pulled pork on my Gasser this weekend, and was trying to decide how to go about the foil packs.  Now instead I will use the throw away pans.

Can you re-use these, or are they one time use and then chunk on the trash?


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 27, 2006)

yo icemn62,
i get a few uses out of them----
or 1 if my honey spots that the throw away pan is not new and shiny.

the pie pans i get from garage sales ---she will wash before letting me use as chip pan.
and wash after ---if she spots them


----------



## doug123 (Aug 28, 2006)

I finally got around to taking some pics if anyone wants to see.

Works good for me........


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 28, 2006)

yo doug 123 dude,
how far between bottom of elememt and top of rocks ?

what type of rocks are they??

in the smoker box itself,
is there any holes in bottom or sides 
for oxy intake or outlet???

do you use chips wet or dry????

how long ,
after placing box in pre warmed bottom,
before smoke appears with this set-up?????

in my unit there is a reflector about a inch from bottom
of my element.
it has 1 inch diameter hole in center of plate.
there is about 2 inches  from bottom of reflector--
to top of the bottom of unit..

i havent cleaned it --so it no longer  shiny.

is your unit continually on--
when plugged in?????


----------



## cheech (Aug 28, 2006)

What I use is an iron skillet.

From the looks of your pictures you may be able to find one that would fit right in there.  Even if it does not touch the element it should create enough heat to smoke the chips


----------



## doug123 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Larry,

**********

yo doug 123 dude,
how far between bottom of elememt and top of rocks ?
what type of rocks are they??

*About an inch or so I guess. Pretty sure they are lava rocks.*

in the smoker box itself,
is there any holes in bottom or sides 
for oxy intake or outlet???
do you use chips wet or dry????

*No. Ones on top work fine, it works well for me. I use dry chunks. *


how long ,
after placing box in pre warmed bottom,
before smoke appears with this set-up?????

*I don't pre warm it, I have smoke about 20 minutes after I plug it in.*

in my unit there is a reflector about a inch from bottom
of my element.
it has 1 inch diameter hole in center of plate.
there is about 2 inches  from bottom of reflector--
to top of the bottom of unit..

i havent cleaned it --so it no longer  shiny.

is your unit continually on--when plugged in?????

*Right. I have no temp control. I clocked it at 264 with the water pan and 318 without.*

********


----------



## doug123 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Cheech, good idea. If I am ever looking for something bigger I will try that.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice bit of creativity there, Doug.


----------

